# Some of my 3"s n 5"S



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's a few pics of my middle weights for you to see . anyone have a goose neck bolt for the black 1970 27inch.suburban i could use one .It does'nt have the typical triangle wedge on the bottom but has a round  spreader type thing????? or any info would be great!  thanks Kenny


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice bikes! What year is your Racer?


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 21, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> Nice bikes! What year is your Racer?



thanks , think its a 1971 i'll have to look to be shure


----------



## Oilit (Dec 21, 2017)

Those three speed Suburbans aren't like hen's teeth, but they're not real common, either. Nice bikes!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 21, 2017)

These are "lightweight" bikes not middle weights. Dig the suburban 3s!


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 21, 2017)

dang those are sweet. thanks for sharing . I'll figure out which class they go in one of these days !


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, there's a separate subforum for these "lightweights". Schwinn's middleweights included the Corvette, Jag Mk II and later, Typhoon, American, etc.


----------

